# Winter im Forum



## Joachim (5. Dez. 2010)

Hallo!

Winterzeit ist ja Bastelzeit - also kann man ja mal wieder was am Forum machen...  

Neu:

Es gibt nun (wurde ja schon ab und an nachgefragt) 2 Styles mit fester Breite und den bekannten mit variabler Breite.

- 2010 Standard variable
- 2010 Standard 1024px
- 2010 Standard 1280px

Smartphones (Nokia, Andorid, iphone und Blackberry) haben die Möglichkeit unser Forum über Tapatalk zu betrachten, was derzeit zu diesem Zweck die beste Wahl ist.


----------



## Digicat (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winter im Forum*

Servus Joachim

Schön hast den Schnee (Lawinen) in der Navi-Leiste eingebaut ... gefällt mir 

Weiter so .....

Gibt`s schon eine Lösung für den "Startete den Thread (Thema)"


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winter im Forum*

Der Schnee ist mir auch sofort aufgefallen 
Sieht schön aus.


----------



## Christine (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winter im Forum*



Digicat schrieb:


> Schön hast den Schnee (Lawinen) in der Navi-Leiste eingebaut



   

 



Bei uns taut's


----------



## koifischfan (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winter im Forum*

Nimm mal den Style '2010 hell', dort taut er auch.


----------



## Joachim (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winter im Forum*

2010 hell ist wie schon oft gesagt ein auslauf (auftau) Modell was schon seit Monaten nicht mehr gewartet wird...


----------



## klaus e (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winter im Forum*

öh,
mir geht's wie Christine - ich seh keinen Schnee. Zumindest nicht hier, draußen liegt von der kalten weißen Pampe ausreichend ...


----------



## Christine (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winter im Forum*

 Ich glaub, Ihr habt ne Schnee-Phobie. Ich seh nix und Style hell gibbet auch nicht mehr.


----------



## klaus e (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winter im Forum*

also, ne Schnee-Phobie hab' ich nicht. Ich mag ihn nur nicht weil KALT. Und das ich ihn in der Navi-Leiste nicht sehe, macht eigentlich auch nix -nur wundern tuts mich halt ...


----------



## Dr.J (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winter im Forum*

Leute.

Einfach mal euren Cache leeren und die Seite mit STRG+F5 neu laden.


----------



## Christine (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winter im Forum*

 Klaus - ich seh auch nix. Ich tipp eh drauf, dass die Schmutz auf'm Monitor haben


----------



## Christine (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winter im Forum*



Mensch, Doc, das kannst Du doch gleich sagen...


----------



## Dr.J (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winter im Forum*

Wir dachten, wir hätten es hier mit versierten Internet-User zu tun, aber so kann man sich täuschen. 

*duckundwech*


----------



## Christine (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winter im Forum*

Muss schon mal den Knecht Ruprecht üben...

@Doc


----------



## Joachim (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winter im Forum*

@Elschen
Womit verdient ihr euer Geld nochmal?  


 Nu nischt wie wech, bevor Frau Ruprecht kommt ...   

Und ja - Style hell ist weg, macht Urlaub und kommt nich wieder.


----------



## Christine (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winter im Forum*

Wer denkt denn an so einfache Sachen, wenn es auch kompliziert geht


----------



## Joachim (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winter im Forum*

Stimmt - ich war von mir ausgegangen ... *muhahaha...*      (Späßle - nu is wieder gut, der Schnee ist dann wohl auch im Norden angekommen. )


----------



## Conny (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winter im Forum*

bei mir taut er schon wieder 
und es wird alles naß


----------



## hoboo34 (6. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winter im Forum*

..und heute wäre Zeit für ein Nikolausi-Design


----------



## Dr.J (6. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winter im Forum*

Der Nikolausi war doch schon da und hat allerdings rechts oben seine Mütze verloren. War wohl in Panik.


----------



## Christine (6. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winter im Forum*

 Ich weiss auch warum. Eigentlich wollte er ja am Bilderrätsel teilnehmen und als er dann in den Thread schaute....


----------



## anlu (6. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winter im Forum*

Der Schneeeee von Gestern   wo ist jetzt?


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winter im Forum*

Das Design ist dir super gelungen Joachim! Passt sehr gut zur Jahreszeit!
Ich vermisse nur eines mit Kakteenblüten *duckundweg*


----------



## Christine (6. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winter im Forum*

Liegt vielleicht daran, dass wir ein Teichforum sind und kein Kaktüllenforum 

(Ich vermiss das übrigens nicht  )


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winter im Forum*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht daran, dass wir ein Teichforum sind und kein Kaktüllenforum



 und was ist mit Weihnachtskaktus-Blüten??? Passt doch zur Jahreszeit


----------



## Christine (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winter im Forum*

Also, Du kannst Dir sicher vorstellen, wie der Weihnachtskaktus aussieht, der am Teich steht


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winter im Forum*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Also, Du kannst Dir sicher vorstellen, wie der Weihnachtskaktus aussieht, der am Teich steht



Na klar kann ich mir das


----------



## koifischfan (5. März 2011)

*AW: Frühling im Forum*

Laß doch mal den Schnee verschwinden und __ Schneeglöckchen und Krokusse blühen.


----------



## Digicat (5. März 2011)

*AW: Winter im Forum*

Servus KFF & Joachim

@ KFF: also bei mir blühen die __ Schneeglöckchen und Krokusse und ich bilde mir ein, der Schnee wird auch immer weniger 

@ Joachim: Super 
Ist mir leider erst heute aufgefallen


----------



## Echinopsis (5. März 2011)

*AW: Winter im Forum*

 das sieht ja genial aus!
Da kann ich ja noch auf meine Kakteenblüten hoffen  
*duck und weg*


----------



## Christine (5. März 2011)

*AW: Winter im Forum*

Oh wie hübsch - Frühling im Forum 

Haste fein gemacht, Joachim rh


----------



## Annett (5. März 2011)

*AW: Winter im Forum*



Hat er schon heute Vormittag gemacht,


bevor wir (nun wohl endlich erfolgreich) auf Achse waren.


----------



## Joachim (5. März 2011)

*AW: Winter im Forum*

@KFF
Notfalls mal Ctrl (Strg) und F5 gleichzeitig drücken, wenn du angemeldet bist. 

@Daniel
hmmm ...  wäre doch glatt ne Idee wenns nen heißen trockenen Sommer gibt >> notiert!! 

@Helmut/Elschen
Danke - war mal so ne Schnapsidee, nachdem mich Annett ner.. äh höflich daran erinnerte, das die Weihnachtsmanmütze eigentlich weg könne...
Eine weitere Grafik ist schon fertig, 2-3 Ideen hab ich noch.


----------



## Christine (5. März 2011)

*AW: Winter im Forum*



Joachim schrieb:


> so ne Schnapsidee, nachdem mich Annett ner..



 das erste bezweifel ich, das zweite...


----------



## Inken (5. März 2011)

*AW: Winter im Forum*

Wie hübsch, Joachim!!! 

Wo ich doch sonst nie Blumen bekomme.. 

Und ab Mai hüpft dann ein Frosch durch's Logo?


----------



## Dr.J (6. März 2011)

*AW: Winter im Forum*

Da scheint jemand ja viel Zeit und Langweile zu haben 

*duckundwech*


----------



## Echinopsis (6. März 2011)

*AW: Winter im Forum*



Inken schrieb:


> Und ab Mai hüpft dann ein Frosch durch's Logo?



Und im August blühen Kakteen


----------



## Digicat (13. März 2011)

*AW: Winter im Forum*

Servus

Der Schnee (in der Kopfzeile) ist weg ...

Hurra der Frühling ist endgültig ausgebrochen 

Danke Joachim


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. März 2011)

*AW: Winter im Forum*

Warum wachsen denn die Blumen nicht 

Echt traurig


----------



## Christine (13. März 2011)

*AW: Winter im Forum*

 Mönsch Uwe, weil Joachim erst morgen wieder Dünger kaufen kann. Ist doch logisch


----------



## Joachim (13. März 2011)

*AW: Winter im Forum*

ne ne ne ... 

Die wachsen nicht, solange ich keine Lösung für das überlappende Darstellen von Grafiken gefunden habe, die in allen Browsern halbwegs läuft. 

Aber mal schaun - eventuell kommt mir noch ne Eingebung.


----------



## koifischfan (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Winter im Forum*



Joachim schrieb:


> Eine weitere Grafik ist schon fertig, 2-3 Ideen hab ich noch.



Na vielleicht klappts im Herbst.


----------



## Joachim (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Winter im Forum*

Ich hab immo dafür keine Zeit - Sorry! Bin bereits im Reallife mit Arbeit eingedeckt...


----------

